# Ethernet card driver, help please



## Tontoe (Mar 9, 2006)

I need a driver for an Ethernet card, HST-005DT
Group-tek
0412

I have been to Drivers Guide forum, and there is not even a company listed there called Group-Tek, any advise is really appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check here there is nothing on their web site
http://www.driverfiles.net/Network-...lus,600E/download/page,show,10538,518,9,.html
if no good see if everest can pick up the details of the card and post them
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Tontoe (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know whats going on here,.i used Everest and i got to the Network, double click it , and i get Realtek RTL8139/810 X tek, family fast ethernet NIC.
under that i get - PCI/PnP network, realtek RTL 8139 PCI, fast ethernet adaptor.

I went to system tools to system information after that, and got to this Network Adaptor -[00000001] RAS Asnc Adaptor.

the PC keeps telling me that a network cable in unpluged, and i get a red cross through the monitor icon on the task bar.
Now i am really confused, as always appreciate any advise, please.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

windows has the realtec drivers are you using a straight through patch cable to connect with
it could be a faulty cable or nic card
i had the same problem a couple of days ago,popped a new cable that was faulty straight out of the packet,grabbed another one and everything returned to normal


----------



## Tontoe (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend has come to my rescue he knows a lot about PC's, he agrees with you, so i will be right now, thank very much for your help.


----------

